# Solved: Paragon Partition Manager 2005- Free Download



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

http://www.computeractive.co.uk/vnunet/downloads/2167398/paragon-partition-manager-2005


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That was already posted in All Other Software some time back, but it's worth repeating.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here WhitPhil on 3 of there programs that are free or were all free.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/520043-paragon-drive-backup-available-free.html


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Yes, thanks.

I found that thread after John pointed out that it had been previously posted.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

